# Sony Cdrwdvd Crx310ee - Driver



## irsath (Jul 12, 2006)

Dear Friend...

I have replaced my CD Rom. But I could not find driver from windows.. Please, If any body have the "SONY CDRWDVD CRX310EE" driver please give me the download link....

If you can do, I would happy...


Irsath


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I looked up that drive and found Dell has used it in their systems. According to what I read, there is nothing fancy or different about this Drive then a standard CDRW/DVD combo drive meaning no special driver is needed. The stock Microsoft driver is sufficient. If this was an external drive or something that required it's own interface card then a driver would certainly be needed but not in this case. I also ran into someone on another forum with the same drive and same problem. Unfortunately his problem wasn't solved till he bought a new CDROM.

Just want to pass it on that no special driver is needed for this particular drive.



irsath said:


> Dear Friend...
> 
> I have replaced my CD Rom. But I could not find driver from windows.. Please, If any body have the "SONY CDRWDVD CRX310EE" driver please give me the download link....
> 
> ...


----------



## dathord (Sep 18, 2009)

I Have a problem with my sony cdrw dvd crx310ee too! I have a dell system running xp and the driver wont work when i uninstall it then reinstall? Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39). Any ideas on getting it going again. It won't update either. :4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

XP has native support for CD/DVD Rom drivers.
You will need a third party software to play DVD's
You may need third party software to fully utilize CDDVD Burners.

In most cases if you are having issues with the drivers not installing or becoming corrupt, you may need to delete the Upper/Lower Filters:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/

Bill


----------

